# Which e-collar do you use?



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

We use the sportdog 425. It's been great for the hunting and training that we do. It only has a 500 yard range but that's more than enough for us.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Garmin bought out Tritronics I think earlier this year. I have the Tritronics Basic since I have 3 dogs. It's distance is 1/2 mile. It's 0 to 5 with 1/2 steps in between, so I guess 10 settings. I think it's comparable to the Garmin Sport you have listed above. I use them quite a lot and only charge like once every couple of weeks. I do turn the collars off when not in use. But they work even at -20F or in the water all day. Goldens do need the longer tips to go through long fur. If you have multiple dogs I found it very easy to set up with 3 collars. My collars are color coordinated so I remember which dog has which collar. Get the collars out and the dogs know they are going to get to do something fun!


----------



## wbarnwell (Apr 15, 2014)

Alaska7133 said:


> Garmin bought out Tritronics I think earlier this year. I have the Tritronics Basic since I have 3 dogs. It's distance is 1/2 mile. It's 0 to 5 with 1/2 steps in between, so I guess 10 settings. I think it's comparable to the Garmin Sport you have listed above. I use them quite a lot and only charge like once every couple of weeks. I do turn the collars off when not in use. But they work even at -20F or in the water all day. Goldens do need the longer tips to go through long fur. If you have multiple dogs I found it very easy to set up with 3 collars. My collars are color coordinated so I remember which dog has which collar. Get the collars out and the dogs know they are going to get to do something fun!


So is the jury still out on the tri-tronics products since Garmin bought them?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I just bought the Garmin Delta Sport myself. It came highly recommended by a friend and fellow Golden owner/trainer. Basically I want it for recalls as my guy has a tendency to help himself to little jaunts when he's not supposed to!

I'm not sure how it works (when it's on however). My friend told me to condition Lexx by wearing the collar but not turning it on (so as not to get collar smart). I took him out last night wearing the collar and holding the remote. All I had to do was give Lexx the "here" command and show him the remote and he was right beside me. Can't imagine what it will do when I actually turn it on!!


----------



## wbarnwell (Apr 15, 2014)

I went with the Garmin Delta. My dog is still a puppy (13 weeks) so I won't be turning it on for some time, but when I do I'll let ya'll know how I like it.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I have the Delta Sport and I like it just fine.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> I have the Delta Sport and I like it just fine.


That's good to hear. I've not heard many reports on TT since Garmin bought the company. I have used a TT Flyway Special XL for years and love it. 
Does the new version still have the click stops as you go from one level to the next (this is the main reason that I have preferred TT over Dogtra ... I can change levels without taking my eyes off the dog)? 
How many levels are there? 
Is the knob still on top?

FTGoldens


----------



## wbarnwell (Apr 15, 2014)

To answer your question in short, no. The new Garmin's are without knobs, with digital screen and buttons.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Dang, digital is not always better, I don't want to take the time to look at a screen all the time like darn phones are these days. My TT has the click stops, so I just push the dial when I need to without looking at it either. I just keep it in my pocket and adjust as necessary.

Laurie,
I used mine for re-call only initially. PM me when you are ready and I'll let you know how I did it. It was making that connection between the collar nic meaning "come" that was interesting.


----------



## tpd5 (Nov 7, 2013)

I had a tritronics sport basic but then won a tritronics pro 500 at a seminar. I love it and hope it lasts a while since no longer available


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Alaska7133 said:


> Dang, digital is not always better, I don't want to take the time to look at a screen all the time like darn phones are these days. My TT has the click stops, so I just push the dial when I need to without looking at it either. I just keep it in my pocket and adjust as necessary.
> 
> Laurie,
> I used mine for re-call only initially. PM me when you are ready and I'll let you know how I did it. It was making that connection between the collar nic meaning "come" that was interesting.


Thanks! Will do. I was told to condition him for about 14 days.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

TT Pro 500 -- the one dog model ----- love it


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I really really want the Garmin Astro, but can't justify buying it. 
Garmin Alpha 100 with TT15 COMBO (1-dog GPS System). $799.99. FREE Shipping US48
I hate when he goes off in the woods in search of a bird and is out of my sight for what feels like forever.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I have the Dogtra Edge - I absolutely love it. It can be used to up to 4 dogs. Has 172 settings, nick pulse and continuous, pager and also a flashing mode for night time. I have not used it more than 30 which is still quite low. Normally both dogs are between 16 and 18 setting.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Most of the time I use an old tried and true Tritonics Pro 500XL. On rare occasions it might be necessary to get out the old Tritronics 70LR. 

You can occasionally find an older refurbished model at the collar clinic.


----------



## danjor92 (Dec 16, 2013)

I got the Garmin Delta Sport also about a month ago. It works great, and I am really impressed with the battery life. Gun Dog Supply is also a great company to work with!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I have had sport dog and one other off brand, did not like them or the service on them. I have had my Tritronics pro 500 for about 4 years with no problems. They are very good quality and easy to use. I have 3 Golden's that I run and train for hunt tests, we also hunt a lot!


----------



## Sir Copper (Dec 27, 2013)

I have the garmin and I am now looking for a dogtra. The prongs don't seem to be long enough. I have used a dogtra and it works well for coppers thick coat.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Sir Copper,
I don't remember if I ordered my TT with longer prongs as an extra item or if they just came with. You might want to check to see if Garmin has them. Maybe they got thrown away in the packaging when you got your Garmin? You shouldn't have to buy another collar to get them.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Alaska7133 said:


> Sir Copper,
> I don't remember if I ordered my TT with longer prongs as an extra item or if they just came with. You might want to check to see if Garmin has them. Maybe they got thrown away in the packaging when you got your Garmin? You shouldn't have to buy another collar to get them.


When it was Tri Tronics all the collars came with two sets and a wrench. The new Garmin Pro 550 looks good so far, but I haven't used it enough to offer any judgment yet. Transmitter is a little lighter, control layout is still the same (Thank Heaven's!)

EvanG


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

EvanG said:


> Transmitter is a little lighter, control layout is still the same (Thank Heaven's!)
> 
> EvanG


LOL! I know what you mean about the control layout. I'm sure my dogs would suffer if I had to learn a new transmitter!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Humane to use shock collars for dog training? | On Air Videos | Fox News

Based on the steps AKC is taking with their "spokesperson" probably will not have them much longer. Wonder what will AKC do without all the field money.

ETA - hahaha it will take quite a few CGC new titles to replace all that. Maybe they will have an advanced CGC where the dogs encounter squirrels, deer and other critters. Would love to see that woman run after her dog with a cookie.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Claudia M said:


> Humane to use shock collars for dog training? | On Air Videos | Fox News
> 
> Based on the steps AKC is taking with their "spokesperson" probably will not have them much longer. Wonder what will AKC do without all the field money.
> 
> ETA - hahaha it will take quite a few CGC new titles to replace all that. Maybe they will have an advanced CGC where the dogs encounter squirrels, deer and other critters. Would love to see that woman run after her dog with a cookie.


I've asked this a couple other places. I'm really curious. What will the AKC do to "ban" the use of e-collars? They make noise, but cannot pass legislation. How will they execute such a ban?

EvanG


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The AKC was doing some backpeddling today. It appears Ms Dinardo did not represent the actual position of the AKC.



Dear xxxxx xxxxx,

On Saturday morning, AKC agreed to appear on Fox & Friends to discuss our thoughts on the use of e-collars for pet training, a buzzed about subject triggered from the release of a recent study.

The AKC has never called for a ban on e-collars. The AKC supports choice in training methods, as well as trusting the experts. Our thousands of field trial, performance and companion participants are the experts, those with the training experience and knowledge to obtain AKC titles on their dogs. It is our opinion that when placed in the informed hands of professionals, e-collars are an appropriate and effective tool for training dogs that are not only well behaved in the home but also competitive in the field. In fact, listed under the heading “Training Collars,” our position in support of e-collars as it pertains to AKC events, dog clubs and professional trainers has not wavered since it was adopted by the Board of Directors in 2001.

When we accept national media opportunities, we see them as a chance to talk to the nearly 57 million dog-owning households across the country who may not know about AKC’s resources and offerings. For better or worse, the vast majority of those owners will face struggles at the most basic level of training, not the complexities of handling performance-level dogs in the field or advanced companion work. When we appeared on Fox & Friends, it was our intention to speak to those novice owners who are seeking the best methods to create well-trained pets. Those methods do not include misuse or overuse of e-collars at the hands of amateur owners, an opinion with which I’m sure any dog expert can agree. AKC maintains its encouragement of positive reinforcement techniques for those beginner owners.

We continue to support the training techniques used by our experienced, responsible, and dedicated performance and companion competitors, and we apologize for not making that distinction clear during Saturday’s segment.

Sincerely,
James Crowley, Executive Secretary
American Kennel Club


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I got the email too this afternoon. I replied back that the woman has to go. She has represented her views in the "We" thus stating that she represents the views of AKC. And nothing that she said was for people to seek professional help when using such methods. She outright came against them and therefore she claimed on public TV that so does AKC. 

Unfortunately the general public views AKC registrations as if it is the ultimate goal for any dog out there and her representing AKC in such way is atrocious.

ETA - I have also let them know that I will not be entering any of my dogs in any AKC events as long as DiNardo is still with them. I can certainly live without the titles.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

EvanG said:


> I've asked this a couple other places. I'm really curious. What will the AKC do to "ban" the use of e-collars? They make noise, but cannot pass legislation. How will they execute such a ban?
> 
> EvanG


It is not the fact that they can pass legislation but they can certainly influence the views of the general public because of their name.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, I'm wondering how public the apology email will be?

EvanG


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

EvanG said:


> Yes, I'm wondering how public the apology email will be?
> 
> EvanG


I'm kinda guessing this is as public as it's going to get.


----------

